# Bad gas in school



## gasprob (Jul 15, 2000)

Hi, I haven't been on this board for awhile. I've had a bad smelly gas odor and body odor for about 2 years now. It doesn't occur at home but it occurs everywhere else. My mom says its all in my head. I graduated from college with a horrible gpa because I couldn't go to school. i'm in graduate school now and I'm not sure if i can make it.


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

i wonder if it is something a doctor could help? have you been diagnosed with anything that a medicine can help?


----------



## ImSoSad (Nov 23, 2003)

hey, I have similar problems like you. I'm currently a college freshmen, and don't think I can last. I miss so many classes... people at school don't understand... they called me stinky/smelly girl. IT's horrible.


----------



## Fille (Nov 4, 2000)

Have either one you guys tried using laxatives to "clean yourself out"? I know that that's when my gas is the worst - is when I haven't gone to the bathroom in a while. I haven't tried Zelnorm, but perhaps this may be of help, as well?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi Fille! I haven't heard from you in a long time! How is it going???What have you been up to?Nikki (formerly spliff)


----------



## Fille (Nov 4, 2000)

Hi, Spliff!Wow, I didn't think anyone remembered me, anymore! It's nice to be remembered....Everything is well - graduating from my University (at last!!!) in May. How about yourself? How are you?-Fille


----------



## Fille (Nov 4, 2000)

Okay, not to be gross or anything....But, I do believe that there are plastic surgeons out there that will "tighten you up" - because that's what the problem sounds like to me. Most of us have the muscle control, so even if we do have gas problems, we are able to control it. It sounds like you, for whatever reason, do not have that muscle control. And since it is ruining your life, I would seriously think about talking to a plastic surgeon. It could be the answer!


----------



## yolo (Jan 15, 2002)

gas prob,are you feeling better? Sometimes I just don't know myself. I know I've posted before, if you remember, about having found a cure. But as usual the cure let me down. I only had gas at one point but a body odor has attached itself to me. Guess what? I think I'm cursed. It's so tiring day in and day out. It's like you never have a chance to just hang out with nothing on your mind, like others do. It's painful. Didn't you have a job as a teacher? I know it's hard, unbelievably. It's like a social prison made up of comments and stares. And like there is no way out, no parole. At least that's how I feel sometimes. I wish I could help you, myself other stinkies. There is a disease called trimethylaminuria (TMAU) which causes uncontrollable body odor. http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/trimethylaminuria http://groups.msn.com/bodyodorsupport/general.msnw also http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/bodyodorgroup At least the people there all know what you are going through. All I can see is that we must find joy in the mist of the meannesses of others. We are here on earth, alive, guess we have to go with it.


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

heya







yup...i totally have horrible gas problems...not smelly, but i'm constantly trying to keep my stomach/bowels or whatever from making weird, embarrassing sounds...ESP. when sitting through a lecture.it's gotten so difficult that this semester, starting in january, i'm taking my courses through distance...i'm almost done my BA and i figure this will relieve some stress and perhaps give me more time to actively seek out more help for my IBS.i don't know what i'll do in the future though, cuz i can't hide at home all the time. strange thing is though that my stomach is the very worst when in things like lectures where everything is so quiet and sitting seems to scrunch my stomach up---making it less happy!


----------



## gasprob (Jul 15, 2000)

I was a teacher for the summer but I quit because of the gas problem. I just strated a job at the supermarket but i had to quit because people were making too many comments. I'm taking my last final next week. i don't know if i'll continue with my master's because i need money to pay for it. the doctors are not telling me anything positive. I've been getting bad abdominal pain but it seems like built up gas in my stomach.


----------



## yolo (Jan 15, 2002)

Gasprob,The only way I have to cope is to realize that nobody is on my side but me. When I go to work, I know from day one that I am on my own and do not expect anything from other people but ridicule and judgment. It's not easy at all but I have spent all my money hiding out and also going from doctor and doctor and really have no choice but to go to work and face the music of the day. And it's the same old music just from different people. So, quitting and going somewhere else no longer appeals to me. I've done it often enough to know it's not the answer anymore. And I truly can't afford it.So, girly, I'm in the same position as you. It used to hurt like heck, now it just scares the heck out of me. I could be homeless and most people wouldn't blink or flinch at that. That tells me a lot and I know I'd better do for myself! Like someone said, it's better to be hated while being paid than hated and poor. Maybe you can get tested for TMAU and at least have paperwork to fight with for your position even if the position would be a stressful one. That's what I'm working on right now. I'm looking forward to leaving the work environment and going to college in 5 months. And I know it's stupid to look forward to anything that involves people with noses. I just pretend it will be better. DUH for me.No, I don't have a cure but I do know what it feels like and hope we can all deal with this better. Just because they feel it's ok to harass us does not mean they are right. We have to rise above it because they will not stop or change and they are stealing too much of our lives or are we giving too much of our lives away? Everyday, I try to deal with it better. I have good and bad days, in fact I took the last two days off for psychological relief. I go back tomorrow. Pray to the gods for me. My only sure guidance for myself throughout the days is "don't kiss any butt or fall for any put ons of niceness -- when I know it's a put on".


----------

